# 61 Panther III



## Chris (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and bicycle collecting. I just bought a blue '61 Schwinn Panther III and need some help. The paint is scratched up in a number of places and I'm thinking of reprinting the bike. Where can I find the original paint color to have paint mixed and what's the best method for painting?

Also, is there a good reference book for originality for 50s and 60s Schwinns? I think my Panther has a few items on it that aren't original.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2014)

Are you sure you really want to repaint? The blue is called Radiant Blue and it's a candy color over a silver aluminum base. No color codes are available as far as I know but I have come real close with Dupli-Colors Metalcast. Some say the Dupli Color Intense Pearl is an exact match but that's BS, it's actually a metallic.  

Check out Tom Findley's site for the 61 Schwinn catalog. 
http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, I think I do want to repaint, there is some rust around the paint and the tank on both sides looks like it was dropped on gravel. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. I would think someone would have tracked down original Schwinn paint colors as popular as they are. I have a couple of generic Schwinn books that do a little more than the standard Schwinn catalog, but nothing good on originality/features of the bikes (like correct pedals, hubs, details on lights, etc...).


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2014)

Member stpeteschwinn is the one that will know exactly what parts a 61 Panther is equipped with. Many of the Schwinn paint colors have been duplicated by using original paint samples by a few that sell their resto paint. Radiant Blue and Green have not been done as far as I know. Since the Opal and Radiant colors are a candy doing a color scan is near impossible. I've experimented with Duplicolors Metalcast candy and I can say the red and blue are a dead on match, if you use the correct silver base along with correct coverage or coats. The green was said to be a match also but I have not messed with the green. Duplicolor's Perfect Match Intense Blue Pearl #8CC0422 is real close if you want to go with a small metallic verses a candy. I tried to use that as a touch up and you can really see the difference. For a total repaint it might be okay if your not a purist.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 23, 2014)

Post some pics. You'll also likely get more responses to your post if you post in the Schwinn section. 
-Geoff


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2014)

To answer your questions at the other place, yes the catalog picture is a correct depiction except for the 1959 grips. The Panther did not have bow pedals and the front rack looked like the 50's Mayweg but is was not aluminum, it was chromed steel. Here is Bob's thread showing his 59 with the same rack and pedals as used on the 61. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38291-1961-Tiger-and-1959-Panther-II&highlight=panther

And here is Mickey's. Scroll down to the front shot of his Black Panther. Good picture for reference.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Sunday-but-here-s-my-bikes&highlight=panther


----------



## spoker (Sep 27, 2014)

i also have been getting awesome resulte ustng metal cast paint,have put it over siver and also have done some using duplicolor chrome,the chrome paint is pretty unstable so i clear coat it b4 i top coat,put it in the sun and jus sit back and enjoy


----------

